# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Somatropin VS Jintropin

## oldman

Besides price is there a difference? I have been using Soma for a while and now I wake and several kits of Jin are sitting under my Christmas tree  :Smilie: . I was due to make a new bottle anyway and I Always Vent my Soma before adding BW and when I do the gh seems to be vacuum packed but when I did it on the jin is was not?? Is that still okay? It took about 5 minutes to fully mix also, it was stuck to the bottom of the bottle.


Okay last question so I do not screw up the mix since there are really different size bottles.. Jin = 10IU I added 2CC BW so I would draw to the 40 mark on the slinpin correct for 2 IUs?

the new Jin bottles are so cute except opening those BW bottles I crushed the first one completely.  :Frown:  


thanks for any thoughts on my questions.


Oldman

----------


## SPIKE

One is an American Generic the other Chinese but both 191aa. That makes the differnence for me as I"m starting my jin next week and laying off Serono's products for a bit to see for myself if there's a difference. 

I cant be postive on the measurement Oldman b/c I dont know what size pin you're using. Why dont you just reconstitute 1mL of BW with one Vial?? That way if you're using a 1cc Slin pin 1iu will be 10 on the pin. Cant get it any easier then that.

From my experience they're not all pressurized the same. I never once had to vent a Serostim Vial. With Genscis products I always did. Never tried their GH but the LR3 was pretty strong....

----------


## oldman

Well I like to use a little more water in mine just so I am closer on the doses.. I think I am right if 1cc makes 10IU's then I would use the slinpin at 20 which is 2 ius so I just doubled both the input and the outtake..

My biggest concern or question was the pressure in the bottle.. I just wanted to make sure that the bottle did not leak or something was wacky.

thanks.. I hope jin as good it is much better price.


thanks!! Congrats on the greenie  :Smilie:

----------


## Massacre

If I had a choice I'd go with Jins just because of the feedback I've gotten from them and Soma's are expensive.

----------


## oldman

> If I had a choice I'd go with Jins just because of the feedback I've gotten from them and Soma's are expensive.


Well if it is good enough for satan's sidekick it is good enough for me  :Wink/Grin:  


I heard you enjoyed your workout yesterday.. I bet you did not get much done.


Oldman

----------


## SPIKE

> If I had a choice I'd go with Jins just because of the feedback I've gotten from them


You know I really dont hear too much feedback from Seronos Products. Reason being b/c of its availability. It's not something easy to get and if you get lucky enough to get a script, chances are you'll be paying top dollar. 126iu Serostim kits are between $1000-$1100 in the pharmacy  :1seeyah:  

Jin is readily available to most and thats where a lot of feedback has come from. I for one have always used Serostim with great results. I"m going to start my jin in 2 weeks just to see if there's a difference. So give me some time and I'll be able to give some personal feedback on this subject.........

----------


## Bizz

> Well I like to use a little more water in mine just so I am closer on the doses.. I think I am right if 1cc makes 10IU's then I would use the slinpin at 20 which is 2 ius so I just doubled both the input and the outtake..
> 
> My biggest concern or question was the pressure in the bottle.. I just wanted to make sure that the bottle did not leak or something was wacky.
> 
> thanks.. I hope jin as good it is much better price.
> 
> 
> thanks!! Congrats on the greenie


you are right i use to put 2cc or ml so at the 40 mark was 2iu now i shot 6iu/day so i put 1.5cc/ml so i draw on the 45 mark on my slin pin for 3 iu twice a day :Wink/Grin:  

Bizz

----------


## oldman

> You know I really dont hear too much feedback from Seronos Products. Reason being b/c of its availability. It's not something easy to get and if you get lucky enough to get a script, chances are you'll be paying top dollar. 126iu Serostim kits are between $1000-$1100 in the pharmacy  
> 
> Jin is readily available to most and thats where a lot of feedback has come from. I for one have always used Serostim with great results. I"m going to start my jin in 2 weeks just to see if there's a difference. So give me some time and I'll be able to give some personal feedback on this subject.........



I paid $8/IU for my soma.. freaking crazy but it was on a script so I had no choice I suppose and I am new to the game. I would like to know your feedback 3-4 months down the road to see if you notice the same effectiveness.. I am not sure if there is a true way to tell.. I guess mostly depending on the dose but at 2IU a day IU am not sure there will be a difference.. the Jin bottles are so small and cute though  :Smilie:  they look like toys compared to the way my soma came to me in single kit boxes.  :Wink/Grin:  


Good luck JH

----------


## oldman

> you are right i use to put 2cc or ml so at the 40 mark was 2iu now i shot 6iu/day so i put 1.5cc/ml so i draw on the 45 mark on my slin pin for 3 iu twice a day 
> 
> Bizz



 : 609:  thanks Bro!! I am glad I got that right. I was pretty sure but wanted to double check my #'s


Oldman

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Besides price is there a difference? I have been using Soma for a while and now I wake and several kits of Jin are sitting under my Christmas tree . I was due to make a new bottle anyway and I Always Vent my Soma before adding BW and when I do the gh seems to be vacuum packed but when I did it on the jin is was not?? Is that still okay? It took about 5 minutes to fully mix also, it was stuck to the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> 
> Okay last question so I do not screw up the mix since there are really different size bottles.. Jin = 10IU I added 2CC BW so I would draw to the 40 mark on the slinpin correct for 2 IUs?
> 
> the new Jin bottles are so cute except opening those BW bottles I crushed the first one completely.  
> 
> 
> thanks for any thoughts on my questions.
> ...


 
jintropin is somatropin (191)

somatropin brands (191):

genotropin
humatrope
saizen
norditropin
serostim
jintropin

somatrem brands (192):

kexing
fitropin
protopin
ansomone........................

----------


## SPIKE

> jintropin is somatropin (191)


Somatropin is a generic US GH so you cant really say its Jintropin. I see what you're saying classifying them together as 191 but cant say one is the other. The terminology will confuse some Ossie........

----------


## SPIKE

> Somatropin is really a proper name for any rDNA 191 amino acid human growth hormone.


Totally accurate as some will know. That is exactly what Ossie was stating but most wont pick up on that. I was just trying to show both faces of the coin so people dont get confused, it will just lead to future useless threads.

I've seen a few threads on here commenting on using a US generic called Somatropin. If those people (or even people reading their posts) believe only that US brand is called somatropin then this will be all too confusing. 

In reality as you stated RB, any 191 will clearly state Somatropin in fine print.............

----------


## oldman

Not that it really matters but I guess I will clarify .. my Soma was a local made by Signature Pharmacy so how ever they do it is what I have and they called it Soma... now I still am not going to pay $8iu anymore.. that is freaking crazy. Jin should be just fine for me.


Oldman

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> I got the impression he was using the term in light of what all US and import brands are really, which if you look at their fine print it will say something to the effect of - (somatropin [rDNA origin] for injection).
> 
> Somatropin is really a proper name for any rDNA 191 amino acid human growth hormone . The distinction is really with Somatropin for recombinant DNA derived versus the term Somatotropin which is what we usually call our own endogenous, pituitary derived HGH.
> 
> I agree that it is confusing though ... the compound pharmacies and other generics called simply "Somatropin" makes a good distinction somewhat challenging.


 
thanks redbaron

----------


## dbo

Is price listing allowed on this board. I just want to know what most are paying for Jintropin kits.

----------


## Megalodon

As far as the Jino being vacum packed....some seem to be more then others. I just fininshed another 300 IU's or 30 of those little bottles and like I said...some seem to be pressurized, if that is what you want to call it, and some do not. 

And as far as it taking longer for the white powder to dissolve...I have found that if you just let it sit for a few minutes it will dissolve itself. Ya, I know you can rolll the bottle around in your fingers but just letting it sit for a few minutes seems to work just the same. 

I really like the jino...makes my fingers go numb...and I enjoy that...I know it is real.

----------


## oldman

> As far as the Jino being vacum packed....some seem to be more then others. I just fininshed another 300 IU's or 30 of those little bottles and like I said...some seem to be pressurized, if that is what you want to call it, and some do not. 
> 
> And as far as it taking longer for the white powder to dissolve...I have found that if you just let it sit for a few minutes it will dissolve itself. Ya, I know you can rolll the bottle around in your fingers but just letting it sit for a few minutes seems to work just the same. 
> 
> I really like the jino...makes my fingers go numb...and I enjoy that...I know it is real.



thanks!! that is exactly what I am noticing also. At least I am not the only one.. cool.


~old

----------


## coachdavid00

I heard that hgh should be taken before bed. But then a freind of mine thats really advanced said that youre body naturally expels hgh at night when you sleep, so dont do it that way. He said half in the morning and half in the early evening, has anyone else heard this theory?
Whats the right way?

Thanks

----------


## SPIKE

> I heard that hgh should be taken before bed. But then a freind of mine thats really advanced said that youre body naturally expels hgh at night when you sleep, so dont do it that way. He said half in the morning and half in the early evening, has anyone else heard this theory?
> Whats the right way?
> 
> Thanks



Start a new thread and we'll give you all the answers you need.......

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

you're right oldman 2ml in a jin vial will give you 2iu's at the 40 mark.

those amps break so easily in your hands I know. The kit should have a small green round sand paper size of a penny in it. That little rough sand paper piece is meant for edging around the middle bottle neck to weaken it. then you can snap the neck of easier.

some of my jin vials dont seem as vacuumed either but most are. i usually stick 2cc's of air in the vials first and the suction pulls the plunger right down.

i like the jins so good luck.


> Besides price is there a difference? I have been using Soma for a while and now I wake and several kits of Jin are sitting under my Christmas tree . I was due to make a new bottle anyway and I Always Vent my Soma before adding BW and when I do the gh seems to be vacuum packed but when I did it on the jin is was not?? Is that still okay? It took about 5 minutes to fully mix also, it was stuck to the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> 
> Okay last question so I do not screw up the mix since there are really different size bottles.. Jin = 10IU I added 2CC BW so I would draw to the 40 mark on the slinpin correct for 2 IUs?
> 
> the new Jin bottles are so cute except opening those BW bottles I crushed the first one completely.  
> 
> 
> thanks for any thoughts on my questions.
> ...

----------


## SPIKE

> The kit should have a small green round sand paper size of a penny in it. That little rough sand paper piece is meant for edging around the middle bottle neck to weaken it. 
> some of my jin vials dont seem as vacuumed either but most are. i usually stick 2cc's of air in the vials first and the suction pulls the plunger right down.
> 
> i like the jins so good luck.



*** Finally someone that knows what that disk is for  :7up:  . That little guy comes in handy more then you think.

***Try taking just a tip and airing out the vial. Then inject your desired amount of water down the side of the vial. You will have 2 pins at the same time of reconstitution but then only need your slin pin everytime after that for drawing..............

----------


## oldman

Holy SH!T batman... I did not even see that disk in the box.. I just went and looked after reading this.. It worked freaking great!! I keep smashing those dam things in my hands like a stupid gorrilla.

I did not see the disk as it was wrapped up in white paper.

I have been using BW from my old Soma kits I have 5 bottles of 10ml's.. glad someone said something or I would be buying more.. sweet!!


I learned something new today  :7up:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

LOL!!  :LOL:  


> Holy SH!T batman... I did not even see that disk in the box.. I just went and looked after reading this.. It worked freaking great!! I keep smashing those dam things in my hands like a stupid gorrilla.
> 
> I did not see the disk as it was wrapped up in white paper.
> 
> I have been using BW from my old Soma kits I have 5 bottles of 10ml's.. glad someone said something or I would be buying more.. sweet!!
> 
> 
> I learned something new today

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

hell yah, i use that disk to open my sustanon and omna amps now.


> *** Finally someone that knows what that disk is for  . *That little guy comes in handy more then you think.*
> 
> ***Try taking just a tip and airing out the vial. Then inject your desired amount of water down the side of the vial. You will have 2 pins at the same time of reconstitution but then only need your slin pin everytime after that for drawing..............

----------


## JR.SHRED

[QUOTE=Megalodon]As far as the Jino being vacum packed....some seem to be more then others. I just fininshed another 300 IU's or 30 of those little bottles and like I said...some seem to be pressurized, if that is what you want to call it, and some do not. 

And as far as it taking longer for the white powder to dissolve...I have found that if you just let it sit for a few minutes it will dissolve itself. Ya, I know you can rolll the bottle around in your fingers but just letting it sit for a few minutes seems to work just the same. 

I really like the jino...makes my fingers go numb...and I enjoy that...I know it is real.[/QU

I was just going to say that jin sucks and that is one of the side effects that I have heard from the jin is numb fingers, that is not a good thing that normally means you are taking to much, but a lot of my patients say they get the numbness and also bloating from jin, with my experience somatropin is not the same thing and I would say that soma is way better. It is like saying you would rather have QV shit rather then human grade products. I think a lot of guys say they like it better because of the price

----------


## JR.SHRED

numbness of fingers is not a good thing, that just made me laugh

----------

